

Seat Belts and Airbags - Titanous
http://www.shopify.com/blog/3563692-practical-ecommerce-advice-seat-belts-and-airbags

======
Alkerton
Hey Everyone,

I'm the author of the post - feel free to ask me any questions!

~~~
davi
What are some examples of "seat belt" and "airbag" changes you see shops
making?

~~~
Alkerton
Here's a few examples:

"Seat Belt" Changes: \- Making sure photos are all cropped/uploaded at the
same resolution so collections look tidily aligned. \- Taking product photos
that are clean, simple, and well-lit... great product photos don't require a
DSLR, just a bit of preparation, and the time to make them look good is worth
it. \- Setting up Google Analytics to start collecting data on visitors.

Airbag Changes: \- SEO. Getting traffic is great, but if the site isn't
compelling people to buy it's a wasted effort. \- If you're not a capable
designer, trying to make extensive changes to your site's layout can be
extremely time-consuming and won't necessarily make your site look better. \-
Trying to round up hundreds of products for a brand new business. Keep things
simple in the early stages and build out your product lines as you grow.

Those are just a few.

~~~
apu
It would be great to add those to the post itself. (Good article, btw -- it
was a nice way to make the concept of "most bang for the buck" more concrete.)

~~~
Alkerton
There's a pretty good chance they'll become a future post or two - the
challenge with posts like those is that you don't necessarily want to come
down too hard on people that are chasing airbag solutions - it's a company
blog and at the end of the day they're our customers too.

